# Kids not drinking water



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

Wondering about getting the kids to drink water. Their poo is getting dry and not segmenting into cocoa pebbles. I offer minerals, but they don't eat them much either. Any ideas on how to encourage them to drink water? Seem to be relying on their bottles for all moisture.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

How old are they?


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

2 months old. Eating hay and grain well. Probably 30# now. Growing like weeds.


----------



## imported_ashley (Jun 9, 2011)

Mine did to. They were on bottles until 4 or 5 months, with hay and grain. They completely ignored the grain and eventually discovered hay, and finally discovered grain. I kept their water bucket full with fresh water every day, I think they just found it on their own. It helped that one of the babies loved drinking water on is own so I think the others just did what he did.. My almost-yearlings just recently started eating minerals...I kept them out but they had no interest in them. 
Do you have others that you can keep them around so they can "monkey-see-monkey-do"?


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Just a thought: try putting some limbs with leaves in the bucket of water.
Like a bouquet. That will bring them to the bucket. Also dampen the leaves with the water.


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

They love for boughs. That's a good idea. Like Bobbing for apples.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

goats are a dry land animals they can get most of there water needs from the food they eat.
after a rain my goats don't go to water.


----------



## imported_ashley (Jun 9, 2011)

The idea of putting branches in the water makes since. It does not seem like mine drink that much water anyways, but when I go pick grass and brush, they end up filling their smaller water bucket with pieces of it.... 

Goats are strange little creatures....that is all I know for sure.


----------

